# Basalt Volcanic Rock Fiber Fabrics



## Nick Gencarelle (Aug 19, 2019)

https://basalt-fabric.com. We make composites rock. Our fibers are made from rocks that are melted and pulled into filaments just like fiberglass, carbon or Kevlar but the fibers have much higher impact properties than the others. It is all natural, safe, non-respirable ( of course wear masks when sanding etc.), UV immune, non-conductive, recyclable and handles salts and chemicals and higher and lower temperatures. Basalt is much less expensive than carbon or Kevlar or an S-glass which it compares to. Bounce of things that would normally leave a hole in other fiber fabrics. A nice golden color when used with the right resins if desired. When a blister happens ion a gel-coat basalt does not wick water badly like fiberglass. 
Call Nick 401-481-8422 [email protected]


----------

